# BURL WOOD TREE??



## coryadair (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a huge tree in my backyard that hads a lot of humps that look to be burls but i have no clue how to tell or how to sell it or what to do with it…

So my question is, are these burls? If not what are they?

How would i go about selling it?(I live in west michigan)

Thanks for any help!!







http://i62.tinypic.com/28rphmt.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]







http://i59.tinypic.com/2ymf5oh.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]







http://i60.tinypic.com/x58h0y.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]







http://i57.tinypic.com/1640t0.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]







http://i60.tinypic.com/166hkic.jpg[/IMG[/URL]]


----------



## screwikea (Feb 1, 2013)

For the lazy:


Image1
Image2
Image3
Image4
Image5

This is the first photo:


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

They do look like burls, possibly white oak? As for selling it, are you referring to individual burls or the tree as a whole? If the tree is already coming down and you'd like to recoup some of the cost, selling might be a viable option. If you're planning on taking the tree down just to sell the burls, it's almost certainly a loosing proposition unless you own a tree company. The value of the wood isn't nearly as substantial as the cost of having the tree safely felled by someone with insurance, this is especially true if it's near any structure or utilities.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I know for one I would be tickled pink to get ahold of a burl. I have never turned it before.

1. Why are you cutting the tree down?
2. Who is going to cut it down?
3. Who is going to cut it up?
4. How are you going to mail it?

On mailing you can use USPS Priorty boxes which are shipped by size of box (10×10x3, 12×12x6, etc) and not by weight. Check with them first the boxes are free to anyone so no money there.

Good luck


----------



## coryadair (Mar 21, 2015)

I would like to sell the tree as a whole unit. Its not planned to be cut down but i wouldnt mind the extra cash and giving it to people who would love it


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm loath to kill a healthy tree.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

They look like burls to me. List it on Craigslist in the Materials section and say you are taking offers for the standing tree. Then after a couple of weeks accept the highest offer if you think it is acceptable. It would be best to determine what kind of tree it is first. The tree doesn't look that healthy and is probably nearing the end of it's life. I see no ethical or moral issues with harvesting it and letting it be used.


----------



## coryadair (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks for the help/advice everyone, i do apperciate it. I will post it on craigslist in my area and around my area and see if anyone wants it!


----------

